# Drilling jigs.



## Digit (2 Nov 2008)

A couple of drilling jigs that I made some time ago that I find very useful...







Clamped to the drill table this one ensures that all holes are drilled in a straight line.






With this one if the drill is centred anywhere along the diagonal line a square object will have all corner holes in exactly the same location.

Roy.


----------



## Woodmagnet (3 Nov 2008)

Good ideas Roy.


----------



## newt (3 Nov 2008)

Roy great the second one is just what I need for a project this week.


----------



## Digit (3 Nov 2008)

You're most welcome.

Roy.


----------



## PowerTool (3 Nov 2008)

Great ideas - simple and effective  (like _all_ the best ideas!)

Andrew


----------

